

Ask HN: Has your hacking skill given you a competitive edge elsewhere? - haliax

Does anyone have any stories about applying programming skills in a new way, or at a previously low tech place to kick your competition's asses?<p>One example that's made it into the legends would be that of Ed Thorp wrt blackjack.
======
iterationx
One example from the book SuperCrunchers involves Vintage Wines. A guy took
soil and climate data and ran the it against the most expensive wines. Then he
deduced rules about which years would be best for wine purchasing.

<http://www.randomhouse.com/bantamdell/supercrunchers/>

